# Hen not laying but...



## Andrea (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a hen that is not laying eggs yet but my other hens are. I find the one that is not laying sitting on the eggs all the time, is this normal, her motherly instinct?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

She is broody or like you said it is her motherly instinct and normal.


----------

